# Any Whitetail in PEI???



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Just wondering if there are any whitetail in PEI. Anything else to hunt there? Big game wise?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

From what I hear, only if they've managed to sneak across on the bridge


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I was hopeful. Any other game to hunt?


----------



## henbrook (Aug 31, 2009)

No big game but excellent waterfowl/goose hunting.Coyotes have made there way over to the island accross the ice in recent years and I hear they're quite well established there now?It's a shame there's no deer.....it looks like it could be a whitetail paradise over there?


----------

